# Bild "strahlt"



## treziman (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei folgendem Problem helfen, denn ich krieg so langsam die Krise.
Vor ca. 3 Wochen fand eine Hochzeit statt. Es ergab sich, dass die Mutter des Bräutigams krankheitsbedingt nicht an der kirchlichen Trauung teilnehmen konnte, folglich ist sie auf keinem Foto zu sehen. Das Brautpaar hätte sie aber gerne dabei, nachträglich eingefügt. Ich habe zugesagt es mal zu versuchen, da ich vor Jahren unter Photoshop 3.0 schon sehr schöne Sachen gemacht habe und - unbescheiden gesagt - über einge Erfahrung verfüge (jahrelang habe ich aber dann nichts mehr gemacht und vieles wieder vergessen bzw. verlernt). Nun habe ich Photoshop 7.0 und bin auch mit der Bedienung einigermassen gut vertraut. 
Das Hochzeitsfoto wurde bei Tageslicht im Freien aufgenommen. Ein Foto der Mutter liegt, aufgenommen in Räumlichkeiten, bei künstlichem Licht (Neon?) vor. Ich habe also dieses Foto genommen, den Kopf als Auswahl erstellt und in ein anderes Foto mit passender Bekleidung eingefügt. Farbanpassung usw. - wunderbar. Nun habe ich aus diesem Foto wiederum eine Auswahl des ganzen Körpers erstellt, und will diese Auswahl in das Hochzeitsfoto einfügen, was auch mit Grösse usw. prima passt. Das Problem ist, ich kriege die Einstellungen nicht angepasst. Die Auswahl (also die Mutter) "leuchtet" irgendwie von innen heraus, was man deutlich sieht. Einstellungen über Tonwertkorrektur, Helligkeit - Kontrast, Farbkorrektur usw. bringen kein akzeptables Ergebnis. Was ich auch mache, hinterher sieht man immer, dass das Motiv nicht ins Hauptbild passt! Dieses "Leuchten" oder "Strahlen" tritt übrigens auch im S/W - Modus auf. 
Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen? Ich probiere jetzt seit über einer Woche im letzten Winkel von Photoshop herum... Manchmal ist man vielleicht auch "zu nah" am Problem um die Lösung zu sehen. Für einen hilfreichen Tip wäre ich wirklich dankbar!
Gegoogelt habe ich auch schon und einige Online - Seminare durchgewühlt. Nichts...


----------



## janoc (10. Dezember 2007)

Klingt so, als hättest du die "Standardlösungen" schon durchprobiert.

Kommt das Licht aus der gleichen Richtung?

Hm... könntest du das Bild vielleicht posten?


----------



## treziman (10. Dezember 2007)

Ja, die Beleuchtungsarten sind wohl verschieden (Tageslicht und künstlich) aber beide sind rundum ausgeleuchtet. Nur eben die Einzelperson (Mutter) sieht aus, als ob sie "von innen heraus" leuchtet. Betrachtet man sie alleine, fällt das nicht auf. Erst wenn man beide Bilder kombiniert.
Posten der Bilder möchte ich nicht, da es nicht meine eigenen sind.
Probiert habe ich, denke ich, fast alles, was Photoshop zu bieten hat, mit sehr vielen Einstellungen. Auch das Übermalen einzelner Ausschnitte der Auswahl (Mutter) mit Farbtönen in unterschiedlichen Deckungsstärken klappt nicht. Immer kommt irgendwie dieses "Leuchten" durch. Man muss sich das so vorstellen, als ob man bei Tageslicht ohne Sonnenschein z.B. einen Garten fotografiert und in diesen stellt man nachträglich eine Lampe, deren Schirm heller leuchtet. Die Frage müsste also lauten, wie bekommt man diesen Schein der Lampe weg, so dass es aussieht als ob sie nicht eingeschaltet wäre. Nicht um die Lampe drum herum (dieser Schein ist ja nicht in der Auswahl), sondern einzig der Schein des Lampenschirms.


----------



## janoc (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß halt nicht ob ich mir dieses von dir beschrieben "Leuchten" richtig vorstelle. Deswegen währe es mit einem "optischen"  Hint etwas einfacher. 
Vielleicht per PM, diskretion ist selbstverständlich.


----------



## treziman (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo nochmals
Die Originalfotos darf ich nicht posten. Darum hab ich mal gegoogelt und bin fündig geworden. Foto 1 stellt die Auswahl dar, Foto 2 das Hauptfoto und Foto3 schliesslich das Gesamtbild nach Fertigstellung. Natürlich past die Dame hier nicht ins andere Bild und ist auch nur grob ausgewählt und etwas unscharf. Beachtet dieses bitte nicht! Schaut euch nur die Farben an und dieses merkwürdige Leuchten vor allem im Gesicht der Dame, im Gegensatz zum Rest des Bildes.
Ich kann die Sättigung verringern und irgendwann verschwindet das Leuchten, dann ist die Auswahl (Dame) aber soweit verunstaltet, dass sie wieder nicht ins Hauptbild passt!
Alles was ich an der Auswahl verändere um sie dem Hauptbild anzupassen, klappt. Aber immer bleibt dieses "Leuchten"!
Meine - vielleicht naive - Denkweise geht in die Richtung, dass man dem Foto, aus dem ich die Auswahl mit der Dame erstellt habe, mitteilen müsste, dass es die Farbpalette (oder Daten der Farbeinstellungen etc.) des Hauptbildes übernehmen muss und nicht seine eigene verwendet. Oder stösst die digitale Bildbearbeitung hier an ihre Grenzen?
Ich weiss eh nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## PC Heini (11. Dezember 2007)

Bin zwar nicht der erfahrene in Bildbearbeitung aber vlt kann ich ein wenig helfen. Wie ist es, wenn Du die Mutter farblich zuerst anpasst ( ein wenig abdunkeln ), bevor Du es in das Endbild einfügst?


----------



## treziman (11. Dezember 2007)

Zunächst einmal dankeschön für die bisherigen Antworten. 
Farbkorrekturen habe ich bereits auch schon in jeder erdenklichen Art vorgenommen. An der Farbe liegt es anscheinend nicht, denn der Effekt ist auch im S/W - Modus sichtbar! Das Hauptbild wirkt im Gegensatz zur Auswahl "stumpf" oder "matt", was besonders bei den Hauttönen deutlich wird. 
Bei dem Bild der Mutter, das ja auch schon aus zwei Teilen besteht (Kopf und Bekleidung), tritt dieser Effekt nicht auf, wenn man es alleine betrachtet. Erst beim Einfügen ins Hauptbild.


----------



## Zinken (11. Dezember 2007)

Als Erstes muß die Sättigung ordentlich runter. Dann eventuell per Tonwertkorrektur den Weißbereich etwas beschneiden und schon sollte es ein wenig besser aussehen.


----------



## Michael Engel (11. Dezember 2007)

Dein Stahlen kommt sicherlich daher das sie vor anderem Hintergrund (weißem) aufgenommen wurde, und das Bild einen Grauen hat wie die meisten Hochzeitsbilder. Vielleicht solltest du einfach ein neues Bild von ihr machen wenn das möglich ist als sich hinterher einen Ast abzubrechen. Vor gleichem / Ähnlichem Hintergrund:


Wenn du die möglichkeit hast.. Fotographier die Mutter von ähnlicher Possition aus wie damals der Fotograph das schonmal die Perspektive stimmt.

Dann sollte man beim einpassen erst einmal anhand von anderen personen sie genau auf die richtige Größe bringen.

Dann würde ich sie mit einer Alphamaske versuchen bestmöglich auszuschneiden. mit einem leicht Kantenunscharfen Pinsel. Mit X kannst du Vordergrund / Hintergrundfarbe hin und her tauschen. Damit lässt sich dann gut Arbeiten.

Sobald die Omi richtig steht, würde ich als nächstes nach den Farbkorrekturen schauen.

Und als letzten Schritt Schattenwürfe bestmöglich versuchen anzupassen.

Aber Personen hinterher rein, ist auf jeden Fall immer eine relativ schwere Sache.


----------



## treziman (11. Dezember 2007)

@ Michael Engel

Dankeschön auch für Deine Antwort.
Ein neues Foto machen wird auch schwierig, da die Mutter des Bräutigams im Krankenhaus liegt und eventuell nicht mehr hundertprozentig gesund zurückkommt (Schlaganfall). Das macht die Sache sicher schwerer, ein neues Foto unter denselben Belichtungsbedingungen wäre einfacher.
Nochmal zur Vorgehensweise: die Auswahlen habe ich zwar nicht im Alphakanal erstellt aber die Arbeitsweise damit ist mir bekannt. Da die Auswahlen zur besseren Einpassung in das Hauptbild geschrumpft werden müssen, sind die Ränder doch ziemlich akzeptabel. Gearbeitet habe ich in diesem Fall mit den Lassowerkzeugen.
Das Einpassen der Auswahl in das Hauptbild mit Schatten und allem drum und dran klappt vorzüglich (Schatten z.B. über "Ebenenstil"). Problematisch bleibt die Sache mit der Farbanpassung. Wie schon geschrieben, was ich auch mache, am Ende sieht man immer, dass die Auswahl nicht zum Bild gehört. 
Die Ursache ist wahrscheinlich das Fotografieren bei verschiedenen Ausleuchtungen. Die Mutter wurde nicht vor hellem Hintergrund aufgenommen, sondern im Wohnzimmer bei hellem künstlichen Licht plus Blitz; das Hauptbild im Freien vor der Kirche bei Tageslicht ohne Sonneneinwirkung. Da das Gesicht im Mittelpunkt des Bildes ist, bekommt es am meisten vom Licht (Blitzlicht) ab, während alle anderen Gesichter des Hauptbildes praktisch keine Lichtreflexe aufweisen.
Aber auch hier habe ich schon versucht mittels Kontrasteinstellungen, Nachbelichten, Helle Bereiche verkleinern usw. ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen. Vergeblich. Ich kriege einfach diesen "Glanz" nicht weg! 
Die einfachste Denkweise lautet: zu hell? aha, verdunkeln. Geht, aber es schimmert immer wieder durch oder die Auswahl ist so "matt", dass sie trotzdem nicht ins Bild passt.
Zum Verzweifeln...echt.


----------



## Sternenritter (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

die Lösung für dein Problem heißt "gleiche Farbe".

Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob es in Photoshop 7 schon vorhanden ist.

Wenn ja, dann beide Bilder öffnen. Das Bild mit der Frau in den Vordergrund holen. 
Im Menu Bild-Anpassungen findest du den Befehl "Gleiche Farbe". Dort unter Quelle das 2.Bild (Gruppenfoto) wählen. Mit den Schieberegler die Feinanpassungen vornehmen.


----------



## janoc (11. Dezember 2007)

Genau das Problem mit der Lichtrichtung ... das Auge erkennt solche Feinheiten "leider" sehr gut, da reichen schon minimale Unterschiede.
Da wirst du Farben, Kontraste & Co auch noch so perfekt anpassen können, wenn für das eine Objekt das Licht aus Richtung A kommt und für den Rest aus Richtung B wirds immer irgendwie falsch aussehen.

Lassemich allerdings gerne eines Besseren belehren, bin kein Retusche-Pro.


----------



## treziman (12. Dezember 2007)

Zunächst mal: die Funktion "Gleiche Farbe" gibt es unter Photoshop 7.0 noch nicht. Erst bei Photoshop CS. Nach allem, was ich darüber gelesen habe, ist diese Funktion auch kein Patentrezept. Ich habe aus dem Gelesenen verstanden, dass es auch nicht immer klappt. Müsste man mal versuchen. Leider habe ich Photoshop CS nicht.
Die Sache mit dem Licht ist ja die, dass die Lichtreflexe, welche sich im Gesicht der Mutter befinden, auf den Gesichtern aller anderen Leute fehlen, da ja ohne zusätzliches Licht aufgenommen. Lichtrichtungen könnte man ausgleichen, in dem man z.B. die Reflexzonen in der linken Gesichtshälfte abdunkelt, mit dem Stempel übermalt usw., je nach dem welche Art man bevorzugt, und meinetwegen in der rechten Gesichtshälfte wieder herstellt, ebenfalls auf individuelle Art und Weise. 
In meinem speziellen Fall nützt das Abdunkeln - bis jetzt - in jeglicher Art nichts. Das gesamte Gesicht "glüht innerlich". Es hat auch nicht, wie z. B. auf dem hier gebrachten Foto der Frau, einen Rotstich. Wie oben auch schon geschrieben, tritt der Effekt auch im S/W - Modus beider Bildteile auf.
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, bei "automatischer Tonwertkorrektur" z.B. wird das Hauptbild nur geringfügig verändert. Die Auswahl (Mutter) dagegen wird extrem hell und bekommt einen Farbstich (Cyan/Grün?). Dies aber auch nur dann, wenn sich die Auswahl als Ebene im Hauptbild befindet! Behandel ich das Foto der Mutter gesondert, ändert es sich auch nur geringfügig. Ein Vorgang, den ich auch nicht verstehe.


----------

